# What did you eat after surgery?



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I have surgery for TT coming up June 13 and wondered if there is anything I should be getting to have on hand to eat? Any tips or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The biggest thing for me was having straws on hand. But, for others, straws didn't help.

The morning after surgery, I was starving and had french toast and cereal. That first week, I had scrambled eggs, pasta, cottage cheese, and other soft foods. I wasn't on soft foods for long and pretty quickly switched to normal foods. I would have soft foods on hand -- if you need them great. If not, no big deal.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I ate pretty much whatever I wanted. I think what joplin said is right on target--have the soft foods on hand just in case, but you may not need them.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I ate a lot of yogurt and scrambled eggs--pretty much anything soft and easy to swallow.


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi ***wave*** I had thyroid surgery thursday 29th may and yesterday I was wolfing on spicey chicken, roast potatoes ect I think I fairee well as with regards to throat pain ect. What I CAN say is the chewing swallowing action left me so fatigued its unreal..I felt my neck would snap and I needed to rest...very strange feeling. BEST of luck for your TT xxx


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I planned on having yogurt and soup on hand. And maybe some things to make a smoothie.

But scrambled eggs is a good idea.


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Ice cream  instant mash xx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

blackpoolbutterfly said:


> Ice cream  instant mash xx


Where were you when I was having surgery 3 years ago??? I'm always looking for an excuse to eat ice cream!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Ice cream dosnt need an excuse hehe xx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

blackpoolbutterfly said:


> Ice cream dosnt need an excuse hehe xx


 AMEN!

Actually, I forgot that I allowed myself a milkshake or three during that first week. And it was gooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

blackpoolbutterfly said:


> Ice cream dosnt need an excuse hehe xx


I like the way you think!


----------

